# My extreme weight gain shake



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Lots of people have been saying you need solid food you cant just have shakes , well check out my super shake with oats beef tuna and lots more good stuff


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

OMG gotta try this:thumb:


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Mate hats off to you! What a savage! I was watching it thinking 'Yeah but lets see you drink it'.....then you did! How many mls was that? It's got to be over 1.5l!


----------



## tonusmaxumus (Jul 10, 2011)

OMG!!!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

ok im going to the shop to get the things i need in about 5 mins or so i have got to try this!


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

GreedyBen said:


> Mate hats off to you! What a savage! I was watching it thinking 'Yeah but lets see you drink it'.....then you did! How many mls was that? It's got to be over 1.5l!


it was well over a litre lol not to sure exactly prob around 1.5


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

The look of sheer disgust on your face when you're drinking it really puts me off haha! How did you drink that shizz!


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Matt 1 said:


> The look of sheer disgust on your face when you're drinking it really puts me off haha! How did you drink that shizz!


It didnt taste that bad it just stunk lol


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

jstarcarr said:


> It didnt taste that bad it just stunk lol


Fair play!!! But did you work out the Macros LOL


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

JS72 said:


> Fair play!!! But did you work out the Macros LOL


was gona but couldnt be bothered , my normal shakes without beef and tuna have 1000-1500 cals 50-80g pro


----------



## uknumbr14 (Sep 24, 2007)

you friggin ANIMAL!!!! ;-)


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

back from the shop and ready to make your super shake lol



jstarcarr said:


> was gona but couldnt be bothered , my normal shakes without beef and tuna have 1000-1500 cals 50-80g pro


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

F*ck that!! A few lumps in my plain whey shake n Im gagging, nuff respect!!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

what an animal mate. Respect for keeping that fcuker down! Wont your body just get rid of most of this as its a hell of a lot of food to utilise in one sitting?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Bad bad man !!


----------



## slunkeh (Apr 21, 2011)

Impressive vid but i think you would be better off splitting this into at least 2 sittings. Not sure if you drank all of that for the purposes of the video :tongue:


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

You should enter an eating contest! I reckon you'd win with that swallowing and gag reflex control!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

I think with that gag reflex the gay members on here will be overwhelmed haha.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> what an animal mate. Respect for keeping that fcuker down! Wont your body just get rid of most of this as its a hell of a lot of food to utilise in one sitting?


all the fats in it will help slow digestion down so think its ok having that much , was gona put peanut butter in but forgot lol


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Suprakill4 said:


> I think with that gag reflex the gay members on here will be overwhelmed haha.


Prodiver would be very impressed...


----------



## sam2012 (Mar 28, 2009)

love how you said 'Some olive oil' when in fact it was around a 1/4 of a bottle haha


----------



## 1adf1 (Jun 15, 2010)

put me of my protein shake now  i feel sick


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

lmfao, dude thats just sick!


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

cas said:


> lmfao, dude thats just sick!


ha ha , it would of been boring if I just put normal things in .


----------

